# Hellvape MD MTL RTA Reviews



## CashKat88 (7/3/20)

Hey @Silver so I was able to test out this Hellvape MD and give you some of my thoughts. 
First off, the flavour on this MTL is really awesome (using 26gauge kanthal A1 10 wraps, 1.26 ohm @ 18watts) 
I actually moved over completely to DL vaping for some time because I found I wasn't getting the amount of flavour I was looking for in MTL anymore but this atty has changed my mind and I'm glad to say I have an MTL in my EDC again 
The wicking is tricky on it though, you gotta make sure you fill those cotton ports up and if the coil isn't wide enough it causes a leak due to cotton tails bridging with the cotton in the coil and then dripping down into the airflow
Other than that this atty is amazing the build quality is top notch, the threads are buttery smooth and the tolerance on the AFC ring is perfect.
For the price you pay, it's a no brainer. Really enjoying this one.












Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (7/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey @Silver so I was able to test out this Hellvape MD and give you some of my thoughts.
> First off, the flavour on this MTL is really awesome (using 26gauge kanthal A1 10 wraps, 1.26 ohm @ 18watts)
> I actually moved over completely to DL vaping for some time because I found I wasn't getting the amount of flavour I was looking for in MTL anymore but this atty has changed my mind and I'm glad to say I have an MTL in my EDC again
> The wicking is tricky on it though, you gotta make sure you fill those cotton ports up and if the coil isn't wide enough it causes a leak due to cotton tails bridging with the cotton in the coil and then dripping down into the airflow
> ...



Oh wow, thanks very much for the feedback @CashKat88 !
Much appreciated
Your coil looks great

Tell me what juice are you vaping?
And do you find enough tank capacity? Is it easy to refill?

PS - hope you don’t mind but am going to make a review thread for this tank and move your post there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/3/20)

Am creating this thread for reviews and experiences with this MTL RTA. Am going to move other posts here so they will appear above this.

Feel free to discuss your experiences with this tank here.

It’s the *Hellvape MD MTL RTA - *with turntable styled airflow




The MD RTA by Hellvape is the premier flavor inducing RTA, offering smooth and delicious flavor thanks to the turntable style airflow and external airflow port. The MD was designed with flavor at the forefront and each component was engineered to deliver the best taste e-Juice has to offer. But don't be fooled, this RTA is more than capable when it comes to ease of use as well with its single coil build deck and bottom set airflow design. The Hellvape MD RTA stands at 44mm from base to drip tip, is 24mm in diameter, and weighs in at 1.6 ounces.

Hellvape has put a lot of thought into the creation of this atomizer, and it shows in every aspect. A elegant knurled airflow control ring allows the user to adjust the single 7mm by 2mm slot. This air slot can be adjusted with six pre set MTL adjustments, which lead to the center airflow channel located in the center of the build deck. The deck itself is a single coil design with 4mm terminals and top mounted flat head screws. surrounding the airflow channel are two large wicking channels which allow the user to easily wick and re-wick the atomizer.

The most defining feature of which this atomizer was built around is the turn table styled airflow which is secured inside the build deck section via a side mounted o-ring. This feature offers users a smooth steady flow of air to the coil and can be adjusted to the users preference. The turn table styled airflow has two different styles, one wide open slot and a MTL three hole variation. Included in the packaging is a second turn table which has even more slots for a direct lung vaping experience. The standard glass section holds 2ml of vape juice, while the included glass extension section holds a total of 4ml! The MD RTA is easily filled via the slide to fill, top fill system that has one wide fill port. This top fill system is also child proof.

*Product Specifications*
24mm Diameter
Slide To Fill Top Fill
2ml Standard Glass Tank Section E-Juice Capacity
4ml Bubble Glass Tank Section E-Juice Capacity
Child Proof
Must Remove Drip Tip
Single Coil Build Deck
4mm Each Terminal
Top Mounted Flat Head Screws
Dual Wicking Ports
PEEK Insulated Positive Post
Dual Bottom Airflow Channels
Adjustable Bottom Airflow
Knurled Design
Single Airflow Slots
6 Airflow holes
7mm by 2mm Outer Slot
Fully Adjustable
3mm bore 510 Drip Tip
8mm bore 510 Drip Tip
Threaded 510 Pin
Gold Plated


*Product Includes*
One MD RTA
One 2ml Glass Tank Section (Pre-Installed)
One 4ml Bubble Tank Section
One Spare Drip Tip
One Turntable
One 0.7ohm Pre-Built Coil
One 1.2ohm Pre-Built Coil
One Spare Part Bag
One Hellvape Sticker
One Screwdriver
One User Manual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (7/3/20)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thanks very much for the feedback @CashKat88 !
> Much appreciated
> Your coil looks great
> 
> ...



Right now I have tobacco bastards dark honey that I mixed up in the tank, really nice flavour has a real Roasted tobacco with honey taste, honey on the inhale, tobacco on the exhale and it really shines in this tank. 
Also tried out the Pure Red MTL juice yesterday and it is awesome too, pineapple on the inhale and litchi on the exhale, think it might become my everyday vape. 
Going to mix a mtl version of Red pill and try it out because I really really enjoy that in my gata, it's easy to refill, you just gotta pull out the drip tip before you slide it back, some child proof measure they have, also gotta tilt it back while refilling coz it can come out the top while filling to fast.








Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/20)

Thanks @CashKat88 , it looks and sounds great

And thanks for the photos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (8/3/20)

That child proof driptip is annoying and the silicone refill port sometimes comes off when you refill the tank. These are the only 2 negative sides for me. But it's such a good looking RTA (especially the black/gold rendition) and the draw and flavour are excellent. It's similar to the Beest and the Reload in the wicking technique so you'd better have wick tight and nicely fluffed filling the juice ports without stuffing it too much. Between the dry hit and having juice leaking off your AFC holes there's a fair amount of tolerance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That child proof driptip is annoying and the silicone refill port sometimes comes off when you refill the tank. These are the only 2 negative sides for me. But it's such a good looking RTA (especially the black/gold rendition) and the draw and flavour are excellent. It's similar to the Beest and the Reload in the wicking technique so you'd better have wick tight and nicely fluffed filling the juice ports without stuffing it too much. Between the dry hit and having juice leaking off your AFC holes there's a fair amount of tolerance.



So good flavour but not very forgiving in the wicking department

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (9/3/20)

Silver said:


> So good flavour but not very forgiving in the wicking department


I don't think the wicking is extremely difficult just make sure your cotton isn't touching the deck and the coil and cotton legs are not bridging causing a leak, the right sized coil and make sure the cotton it touching the bottom of the ports and you are in for an awesome MTL experience. also if you just replace the current drip tip with a regular 510 drip tip then you can eliminate having to pull the drip tip out just to fill it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (10/3/20)

loving mine as well and @CashKat88 pretty much summed it up. With MY experiences, I noticed once or twice liquid coming out the top when filling and it was because the bottle nozzle was against the chamber thus causing an overflow/spill. Just make sure that the juice bottle nozzle is between the chamber n glass or raised slightly to not touch. I also dislike the driptip...for me...the tip always built up juice/condensation too fast and now and then end up with juice in your mouth. I thought it was my wicking and tried numerous times to correct but still the same thing esp when chain vaping. Changed to my nautilus 2 drip tip and not a drop out of place.
It works really well in dl mode and reminds me of the gata but slightly more restricted. They could have opened up hole #4 just a tad and it would have made a huge difference to dl mode.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/3/20)

Ruwaid said:


> loving mine as well and @CashKat88 pretty much summed it up. With MY experiences, I noticed once or twice liquid coming out the top when filling and it was because the bottle nozzle was against the chamber thus causing an overflow/spill. Just make sure that the juice bottle nozzle is between the chamber n glass or raised slightly to not touch. I also dislike the driptip...for me...the tip always built up juice/condensation too fast and now and then end up with juice in your mouth. I thought it was my wicking and tried numerous times to correct but still the same thing esp when chain vaping. Changed to my nautilus 2 drip tip and not a drop out of place.
> It works really well in dl mode and reminds me of the gata but slightly more restricted. They could have opened up hole #4 just a tad and it would have made a huge difference to dl mode.



Do you mean hole #6? because #5 is a bigger version of #4 and #6 is the biggest hole

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (10/3/20)

@CashKat88 meant 4mm hole but yes the 6th one or very last hole. You can see the ring goes slightly past the hole and if they matched the hole to the hole size of the ring it would have been the perfect amount of air for dl. If that makes sense

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (10/3/20)

Bought mine well before Christmas and first looks immediately thought this will be a winner. The downside to constantly testing products means little time to actually vape using my favourite gear or trying out my purchased items. It's now March and i still haven't put a build in it but reading this thread is wetting my appetite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (11/3/20)

Hellvape md VS eXpromizer V4 ??

Who would win? Would love to see a review on these 2 up against each other,
Thanks for the review. The MD has been on my wishlist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Hellvape md VS eXpromizer V4 ??
> 
> Who would win? Would love to see a review on these 2 up against each other,
> Thanks for the review. The MD has been on my wishlist.


Theu are 2 completely different setups. The Expromizer is a true MTL RTA whereas the MD is more of loose MTL to restricted DL. Flavour is awesome on both though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/3/20)

@MrDeedz I had both and choose to let go of my expromizer and keep the MD. For my taste both felt like a true mtl draw and the MD certainly has really tight settings combined with the right insert. For me the MD is less troublesome without the hassle of juice flow control which I dislike on any rta.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Ruwaid (11/3/20)

To add... The Flavour off both are great. Expromizer slightly ahead very slight and I loved the expromizer drip tip.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (23/10/20)

I’m struggling to get good flavor off of mine for some reason , using an mtl alien coil, find it quite harsh with 12mg 

odd because I DL 6 mg daily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/10/20)

Simple 26g SS316L 2.5mm build and rocking some Panama 35mg Nic Salts from @Rooigevaar. I love my MD. It stays in my daily rotation.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/10/20)

This has to be one of my favourite tanks! An amazing MTL experience with bags of flavour , (I'm guessing from that small tight chamber/chimney and under coil airflow).
I've found the wicking very forgiving, being an MTL device with miniscule juice requirements, however it does need a long coil, (_I use a 3mm 10/11 wrap 28G SS coil_), that extends past the air slot, else it tends to leak a little out of the air holes at the bottom.

My only rant about this device would be the stock drip tip ... it sucks, (_pun intended_). It tends to trap a lot of juice condensate, along with having to remove it every time you fill. I haven't experienced any of the silicone washer issues when filling, then again, I use a small tip bottle, and or syringe for all my filling

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## herb1 (6/11/20)

MD FTW...only issue that I have is refilling. Keep it in the same position everytime, it fills nicely, then 3/4 way full, it starts to overflow at juice filling slot, maybe vacuum related

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

herb1 said:


> MD FTW...only issue that I have is refilling. Keep it in the same position everytime, it fills nicely, then 3/4 way full, it starts to overflow at juice filling slot, maybe vacuum related


Just wipe the filling gasket before you fill and make sure to remove all the juice residue

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

